# Upping Rim size



## Goats (Sep 12, 2019)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze 1Lt RS which is currently running the default 215/60R16 and am trying to figure out if it’s possible to get 18” rims and bigger tires if it’s really necessary. Any help would be appreciated. ?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Apparently the 2014 Cruze LTZ has 225/45R18 tires, so 18" rims with tires of that size will fit your car.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sure, 18's will fit. Just have to get around that pesky bolt pattern!


----------



## kamnowa (Sep 9, 2019)

18's will fit good but do not forget to check out the fuel consumption though. Be sure that they are attached properly to the vehicle.


----------

